# Neclklace "little Flowers"



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

These are simple flowers. they are small. i want to share them with you. I hope you like.
I used craft thread "Iris" and crochet size 2 mm. 
Star with magic ring (Loop) leaving 2"of the end of thread to tighten later. 
Abbreviations 
ch=chain
sc=single crochet
dc= double crochet
sl st=slip stitch
First flower.
Rn 1:*Ch 1, 12 sc in same ring,sl st in first st of beg.
Rn 2:*Ch 3, 2 dc in next sc, ch 3, sl st in next sc, repeat from* 5 times more. Total 6 petal. Cut off.
Second flower 
Rn 1:*Ch 1, 12 sc in same ring,sl st in first st of beg.
Rn 2:*Ch 3, 2 d in next sc, ch 3, sl st in next sc, repeat from* 1time more; ch 3, 1dc in next sc, set a side. introduce hook in center of any petal of first flower, take with the hook the stitch of second flower and pull inside of the first flower's petal, 1dc in same sc, ch 3, sl st in next sc, **ch 3, 2 dc in next sc, ch 3, slip stitch in next sc, repeat from**; 2 more times. Cut off.
Make 9 flowers. 
Make chain tight; 2 cords with 2 strands 10" long and sew in both sides. 
Finish off and weave in ends.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

very pretty, I've added it to my list of things to do. Thanks for the pattern


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is very pretty, thank you for the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. THese are adorable. I know a lot of little girls who would love to have these necklaces.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These are so cute!! Thank you for the instructions!!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you, Nora. It looks so adorable and just what my granddaughters would like to wear.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

nicely done!! fantastic instructions.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

What is "Iris" craft thread and where do you get it?


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. It's lovely. My gd will love it


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. It's lovely. My granddaughters will love it.can I use dmc thread for that?


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

very cute!! Thank you. What is in the middle of each flower?


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern and making such a good tutorial.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

How cute and how kind of you to share your pattern and pictures ! Thanks!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

cute as can be. You could add some beads for sparkle...or use variegated yarn. Oh what great possibilities. I would like to try this with fine crochet thread also.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Its lovely Thank you for the pattern I'm going to try it.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful....thank you very much for posting. I will make these for my granddaughters.....


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I wanted to find out what size it was but never did. I'm guessing larger than # 10. 3 ? I went to Google and found it on Amazon and Overstock and other places. I would guess Michaels too.
Barbara



tatesgirl said:


> What is "Iris" craft thread and where do you get it?


----------



## krochetgurl (Oct 11, 2013)

noraschreiber said:


> These are simple flowers. they are small. i want to share them with you. I hope you like.
> I used craft thread "Iris" and crochet size 2 mm.
> Star with magic ring (Loop) leaving 2"of the end of thread to tighten later.
> Abbreviations
> ...


Thank you for the pattern. I want to make my DGD one of these, and may put a Bead in the center of each flower.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very sweet. I have two granddaughters just the right age to wear something like this. I think in purples they would look like little violets.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it, thank you


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your pattern and making such a good tutorial.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Agree...Love having this, little flowers are beautiful! THANKS


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

love them thx for the pattern


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

tatesgirl said:


> What is "Iris" craft thread and where do you get it?


I get it in Joan Fabrics but I saw in Micheal's and Hobby Loby it come in pack in in a variety of colors. It is Iris craft thread; hilos para manualidades


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> cute as can be. You could add some beads for sparkle...or use variegated yarn. Oh what great possibilities. I would like to try this with fine crochet thread also.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


the thread that used in Necklace is cotton size 10 but the picture for explanation I used a thick cotton yarn.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> cute as can be. You could add some beads for sparkle...or use variegated yarn. Oh what great possibilities. I would like to try this with fine crochet thread also.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


It looks like there is a bead in the center of each. Is there not? 
I want to add my thanks too, for this pattern. The necklace is really adorable, delicate, and lovely with color.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

randiejg said:


> Very sweet. I have two granddaughters just the right age to wear something like this. I think in purples they would look like little violets.


Yes and they can use like tiara or headband, like this picture


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

oannejay said:


> It looks like there is a bead in the center of each. Is there not?
> I want to add my thanks too, for this pattern. The necklace is really adorable, delicate, and lovely with color.


yes there is a small thing that I found in my daughter's stuff.
I saw in Joan Fabrics


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, my DGD will love this!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for explaining the beads and how to place them and where to find them. I really like the tiara and/or headband. Lovely new look. This will be for my 3 GD's Christmas present. It is perfect, cute, and impressive, and not too hard or complicated! 

You are great, very creative ---I haven't found a necklace let alone a headband I like for them --a then you show spectactular one. I am addicted to the creativity and inspiration found on this site. Plus the pattern, and even where to find the the material --WOW. Thank you all!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Cold or hot glue gun?


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

oannejay said:


> Cold or hot glue gun?


hot glue gun. Thanks for your questions 
:thumbup:


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Cute ,must try one,


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

wow noraschreiber, you have such talent, and you are kind enough to share and teach us. Thanks.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks ladies for your comments. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern it is lovely


----------

